# detailing products....



## paddymk5 (Aug 7, 2010)

where is the best place in the north to get detailing products?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Need you ask Paddy. Will give u a message in the morning.


----------



## D1N93R (Aug 17, 2012)

OCD NI for my money


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Ronnie, do you have a shop in Richhill, if so where is it? I need a few things and will try and pop in next month when I get home.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I mainly work from Tandragee. Richhill is where we have our main store and distribute from. Give me a bell on 07784258006


----------

